# Speaker suggestions



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

So I am working on a zombie containment unit, I need to know what a good powered speaker would be for both the tvs. The main monitor is more of my concern than the secondary. Too many decisions and I've spent a fortune as it is, so before I lose money I'd love to hear anyone's suggestions!
Thanks in advance
Tank


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If you are looking for speakers on the cheap, and there is some form of IT department where you work, there are usually old powered computer speakers lying around they would love to get rid of. I cleared a box of them for free many years ago and I still have not used all of them. If you want more umff computer gaming speakers that include a sub can usually be found for a reasonable price.


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

I wana spend maybe 150 on a set of powered speakers. I did have some old computer speakers, but the sound isn't what it should be when the zombie gets angry inside the chamber, I want at least some of the bass without an actual sub in the cabinet. Thanks


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I've heard of someone using an old smaller size guitar amp but not sure if that's too big for what you were thinking. Good luck!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Tanker said:


> I wana spend maybe 150 on a set of powered speakers. I did have some old computer speakers, but the sound isn't what it should be when the zombie gets angry inside the chamber, I want at least some of the bass without an actual sub in the cabinet. Thanks


I would suggest checking out the PC gaming powered speakers that include a sub. For example https://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-ProMedia-Certified-Computer-Speakerr is $150, 200 watts. You could probably check out something similar at a Best Buy or similar.


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok thanks guys. That's settled


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

After three months of work, I just finished building my own ZCU over the weekend. I hear you on the costs. I’m using a Behringer MicroMix MX400 ($25 on Amazon) to mix the audio from the two media sources to a single mono audio signal. The single mono audio signal goes to a single old JBL LSR 5" powered studio monitor. I’m thinking of moving the JBL to another prop and replacing it with something like a single Mackie MR8 mk3 powered studio monitor.


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like I’m still too junior to edit my own posts. The MR8 is $199. The 5" MR5 is $120.


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Ya I'm still new on here as well... I was simply going to use the headphone jack on the main monitor and use computer speakers and use something for the small monitor.. So much detail stuff in this project! I'll have to look into the micro mix see if that would work better for me! Thanks for the advice.
So do I have pics of your setup? Did u use the pneumatic as well???


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, Tanker,

There's a photo in this post before it was completely painted and before the LEDs were working and before some other detail work was completed:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=868510&postcount=11

I'm going to try to move some stuff around in the basement, get a black background cloth hung up, and take some real photos this weekend.

I bought my pneumatics from Automation Direct. I used a few MedeaWiz Sprites, built a few of my own boards, and wrote my own DTMF decoder to control everything. I'll get photos of all the guts when I take photos.

-Glen


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice! I bought the very pricey kit from hi rez. As I knew no better, I just wanted to build this project. I like your idea, came.out nice man. I never realized how much was involved in this while endeavor! If it wasn't freezing g I'd be in the garage working on it daily til complete. I am going to get the mixer. And the speaker.
I'm just curious as to how you hooked yours up, if u don't mind me asking.
Tha ks for the info man


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's the Micro Mix inside my ZCU.

12V is connected to the power adapter that came with the mixer.

Input 1 is connected to the left audio from the main zombie video monitor headphone out.

Input 2 is connected to the left audio from the secondary screen video monitor headphone out.

Input 3 is connected to the right audio from the secondary screen video monitor headphone out.

Input 4 is left unconnected.

The single mono output is connected to the speaker.

I had to use a bunch of RCA to 1/4" mono phone plug adapters.

The right audio from the main zombie video monitor is, of course, connected to my DTMF relay decoder. It's the red RCA connected to the adapter to the left of the mixer.

-Glen


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome! I did order the mixer, I'll have to order some.more connectors, my issue is, I think that my black boxes from hi rez do not have a headphone out jack. I know I can use the headphone out on the main monitor, I do have 2 separate monitors, 1 is hdmi and the other is from hi rez, but again I may have to use coax... more work!! Hahaha. I truly appreciate the help man, saves me a ton of effort learning the wrong way. I will be buy the speaker setup as well, but for now I wana get the rest built and wired up. I can hook the setup to my stereo to make sure everything is set.

Im.currently working with rust paint for my control boxes.

I owe you a beer my friend!!!


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

No problem. I don’t have the hi-rez media players or their manuals but I suspect the AV jack is close enough to a headphone jack to work with the mixer. There’s probably a setting somewhere to enable video on the HDMI jack while simultaneously outputting audio on the AV jack.


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Yep:

NEW 2015 MODEL FEATURES:


Ability to SWITCH Audio Output through RCA A/V Connections while using HDMI Video Output


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Ya I have to figure out all the connections and fun stuff..hahaha
Back to eBay to order a few more adaptors.
Thanks again man.. Anymore tips I'm all ears!!!


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

My mixer and adaptors finally arrived... time to play


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Cool! Hope they meet your expectations!


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh I'm sure they will, I ran into another issue, so ended up taking the frame apart, it's too short.... Always something... Hahah, this weekend I will finally have the electronics together! Thanks again for the tips


----------

